# New Kirby game coming to Wii!



## RupeeClock (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/library/events/110128/07.html

Bad Google Translation:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also, Kirby is Kirby last year's wool is released in the U.S. and Japan], and for this story turns into Kirby's new smoking vomiting stationary game machines, Imashi to keep you waiting very long or. Wii. For the [Wii] Kirby's new product has been developed by a team of Hull Institute. ? Please see the movie as well.
> 
> [Kirby] also this latest film is scheduled for release this year.



Just watch the tiny video on the site, and see Kirby beat the crap out of enemies with a GIANT SWORD.

Edit: GIF!


----------



## Splych (Jan 28, 2011)

lolwut .
that looked pretty cool actually .
much more appealing than that Kirby Wool one


----------



## RagnarokSam (Jan 28, 2011)

"and for this story turns into Kirby's new smoking vomiting stationary game machines"

lol?

game video looks great though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 28, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Also, Kirby is Kirby last year's wool is released in the U.S. and Japan], and for this story turns into Kirby's new smoking vomiting stationary game machines


best translation ever!!


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 28, 2011)

No way!

I didn't really love Epic Yarn because it didn't feel like a real Kirby game. But this looks awesome!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 28, 2011)

awssk8er said:
			
		

> No way!
> 
> I didn't really love Epic Yarn because it didn't feel like a real Kirby game. But this looks awesome!


I have to agree, and you know why that was?
That's because it was actually a Good Feel game, that same devs that handled Wario Land The Shake Dimension, and THAT didn't feel like a real Wario game.


----------



## tj_cool (Jan 28, 2011)

Seems every ability has some kind of special attack now.

Perhaps this was the game originally set for the gamecube, just reworked a bit.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Jan 28, 2011)

Yay a real Kirby on Wii, and it looks amazing!!
Can't wait >.


----------



## Coto (Jan 28, 2011)

I disliked epic yarn a bit. =/

This one seems like a retro-newer improved Kirby game!


----------



## Technik (Jan 28, 2011)

And a new rythm heaven!


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

It took them almost 11 years to truly announce a new traditional console Kirby game (the last one being Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards).

And holy sh** they just announced a new Rhythm Tengoku.  I hope they give each game more replay value.


----------



## Langin (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow that looks good! That trailer on the Source too


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 28, 2011)

Cowboy Kirby, and Water/Surfing Kirby. 

Hell yeah.


----------



## monkat (Jan 28, 2011)

GIIIIIIIIIGA......DORRIIIIIIIRRRRUUUU.......BRRRREAAAAAAAAAKKAAAAARRRRR


----------



## croagunk.master (Jan 28, 2011)

Never fancied kirby much but gotta say this looks good!


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jan 28, 2011)

This looks light and day better than Epic Yarn. I found that the last game was waaaaaay too casual, so hopefully this one will be more up my ally.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jan 28, 2011)

This game looks great. I'd love a new Kirby that's more like Kirby 64. Epic Yarn was fun, but it was so easy, it was impossible to even die. Kirby 64 actually had some challenging parts; it took me about 6 tries to finally beat that annoying shark boss, for example.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 28, 2011)

I've just seen the full vid, and it looks absolutely gorgeous. I can't seriously wait for this one


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> It took them almost 11 years to truly announce a new traditional console Kirby game (the last one being Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards).
> 
> And holy sh** they just announced a new Rhythm Tengoku.  I hope they give each game more replay value.


No, there was a GC Kirby game announced on 2005 I think. Then it was moved to Wii. And now we know of this game. Presumably this is what became of it.


----------



## gumgod (Jan 28, 2011)

found it on youtube


----------



## shito (Jan 28, 2011)

i was just going to buy epic yarn


----------



## dragon574444 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool. Hopefully this one has at least a little bit of a difficulty to it. Epic Yarn was fun, but there was no challenge at all. Not that Kirby games have ever been very difficult...


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 28, 2011)

Finally a new kirby game. Hasn't been one in a while.

(epic yarn was kirby-themed, not an actual kirby-feeling game).

I sure hope it plays a lot like the N64 kirby. That game is easily one of my favorites for N64


----------



## Ato Puro (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like a pink, round Mario with DK power to smash things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It seems 2011 wiil be even better for the Wii. Just got Last Story (which is truly Epic), Zelda is coming soon and now this promising Kirby game. Include a Starfox game and our pockets will be completely empty.


----------



## Orange_Bird (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks amazing, much more epic than Epic Yarn, lol. Definitely in the top 3 games I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Waflix (Jan 28, 2011)

Big sword!


----------



## Juanmatron (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks FAR better than "capturing *things* spread out".


----------



## Centrix (Jan 28, 2011)

Hell yes, I love the old Kirby games and now that they've got him back doing what he does best I can enjoy this like all the others...Epic Yarn was putting me to sleep...seriously!!!

Here the Google Translation for what was on the japanese site:

"Also, Kirby is Kirby last year's wool is released in the U.S. and Japan], and for this story turns into Kirby's new smoking vomiting stationary game machines, Imashi to keep you waiting very long or. For the [Wii] Kirby's new product has been developed by a team of Hull Institute. Please see the movie as well.
[Kirby] also this latest film is scheduled for release this year."

lol...


----------



## tenentenen (Jan 28, 2011)

dragon574444 said:
			
		

> Cool. Hopefully this one has at least a little bit of a difficulty to it. Epic Yarn was fun, but *there was no challenge at all*. Not that Kirby games have ever been very difficult...



Why all the hate for epic yarn? Epic yarn was Beautifully produced, with very thoughtful and tight game-play. It had the best 2d graphics for any game in recent memory.

Yes, the audience was a younger crowd, and Kirby didn't have his power absorbing, but that doesn't give people the right to dismiss it as bad. 

@ddragon574444
Did you get a gold medal in every level? All the treasures? Because getting gold in some of the extra levels, the two after each boss, is pretty challenging.


----------



## rikuumi (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks much better than epic yarn faggöt kirby


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 28, 2011)

Tenentenen is correct.  Don't bitch and moan about Epic Yarn difficulty if you haven't beaten the shit out of it.  OBVIOUSLY going for 100% is the challenge.  Any moron can whip through the game if you choose to avoid the challenges.  But why the hell would you want to just bang through the game ?  Enjoy it for god's sake.  Don't be a pussy.

Also the new Kirby coming out looks fuckin great


----------



## .Darky (Jan 28, 2011)

Holy shit, dat fucking gif.


----------



## Coto (Jan 28, 2011)

No, in fact to me Kirby epic yarn is boring to hell. I can´t play it over 5 minutes. I´d prefer playing a disney sing it. And I usually love kirby games.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 28, 2011)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> I sure hope it plays a lot like the N64 kirby. That game is easily one of my favorites for N64
> I hope not, that game is easily the worst of the "proper" Kirby titles.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(shito @ Jan 28 2011, 03:17 PM) i was just going to buy epic yarn


Then still do? This isn't coming out for ages and Epic Yarn is a classic albeit easy game.


----------



## Daizu (Jan 28, 2011)

Great, I still haven't even finished Epic Yarn. That gif is making the game look awesome already. All the Kirby action I'm used to, no more yarn here.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 28, 2011)

good news, finally a proper kirby game, i didn't dig kirby's epic yarn that much.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What's wrong with it? Kirby 64 is one of my favorite Kirby games.
Not trying to start an argument or anything, just wondering.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 28, 2011)

I all fairness "Epic Yarn" was originally developed as it's own entity only to have kirby slapped on later to give it a more memorable well known character. Yes there's really no challenge in Epic Yarn but I think Nintendo wanted to spark interest in Kirby again before they released this new one.

That being said I kind of wonder if maybe Epic Yarn didn't sell well and that's the only reason this new one is coming out?


----------



## YoshiKart (Jan 28, 2011)

Rhythm Heaven 2 / Tengoku 3 for the Wii? Yes please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and the new Kirby looks cool too.


----------



## donaldgx (Jan 28, 2011)

this truly looks like a real KIRBY game not like that BS we got


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 28, 2011)

donaldgx said:
			
		

> this truly looks like a real KIRBY game not like that BS we got


Well, Kirby's Epic Yarn was an absolutely beautiful game for the Wii. I've never seen a nicer looking 2D game.


This though... THIS IS WHAT I HAVE BEEN DREAMING OF.


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

RchUncleSkeleton said:
			
		

> I all fairness "Epic Yarn" was originally developed as it's own entity only to have kirby slapped on later to give it a more memorable well known character. Yes there's really no challenge in Epic Yarn but I think Nintendo wanted to spark interest in Kirby again before they released this new one.
> 
> That being said I kind of wonder if maybe Epic Yarn didn't sell well and that's the only reason this new one is coming out?


It sold a lot.
Better than Metroid: Other M, for example.





http://www.nintendo.co.jp/ir/pdf/2011/110128e.pdf


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 28, 2011)

They really screwed us with that yarn. This is a great make up. I actually can't wait!


----------



## r3l4x (Jan 28, 2011)

Slightly better translation:
Also, in regards to "Hoshi no Kirby" (Kirby of the stars), since last year saw the release of Kirby Epic Yarn,
we have kept you waiting for the latest instalment of our enemy sucking, body changing ("the real") Kirby.
The new "Hoshi no Kirby" for the Wii is being developed by HAL Laboratories. We also provide a movie for
for you to watch. Hoshi no Kirby has been scheduled for sale sometime this year.

Just so the info seems a bit more correct. But I guess everyone kind of got the point already.


----------



## geoflcl (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh, joyous day!

I must say that after Kirby's Epic Yarn was announced, I had come to the conclusion that _that_ game was what sprouted from the old Gamecube Kirby project. Seeing this, I've never been so happy to have been wrong!


----------



## Nintendo_Chick (Jan 28, 2011)

ZaeZae64 said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I loved that game, I wish they would bring back the ability combos, it added a little strategy to the game. That combined with things to collect where you need a certain ability, making would add  a lot of replay value.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 28, 2011)

Now here's what I think about this game. IT LOOKS AWESOME. But, what are the odds that two main kirby games are in the same console? Let's review shall we?
N64: Kirby 64 The crystal shards got released. However, Kirby Air Ride has been cancelled.
NGC: Kirby Air Ride has been released. However, the highly anticipated untitled Kirby game got cancelled.
Wii: A completely new and original game was released: Kirby's Epic Yarn.

Prediction:  This kirby game shall be cancelled and shall definetely be ported on to Nintendo next home console.
However, I REALLY hope I'm wrong.


----------



## dragon574444 (Jan 28, 2011)

tenentenen said:
			
		

> dragon574444 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That I did. The treasures are very easy to find, none of them are too far out of the way. And getting gold medals is as simple as "pick up all the shiny things and don't get hit". I really liked the game, but it was clearly one for the kids.


----------



## Midna (Jan 28, 2011)

My issue with Epic Yarn: You cannot die. I don't care if the game is based on collecting stuff. In the bloody final boss, you still cannot die.

However, this is my reaction to the news.


----------



## machomuu (Jan 28, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> Now here's what I think about this game. IT LOOKS AWESOME. But, what are the odds that two main kirby games are in the same console? Let's review shall we?
> N64: Kirby 64 The crystal shards got released. However, Kirby Air Ride has been cancelled.
> NGC: Kirby Air Ride has been released. However, the highly anticipated untitled Kirby game got cancelled.
> Wii: A completely new and original game was released: Kirby's Epic Yarn.
> ...


I doubt it, the "highly anticipated untitled Kirby game" was then moved to the Wii, and then remained quiet, so we cannot say that calender is consistent.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 28, 2011)

Was that a "Lasso" and a "Water" power?
I'm so fucking happy.


If this game supports ability mixing like in Crystal Shards, it will truly be an amazing game.


----------



## Goli (Jan 28, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Was that a "Lasso" and a "Water" power?
> I'm so fucking happy.
> 
> 
> If this game supports ability mixing like in Crystal Shards, it will truly be an amazing game.


Water yes, but that's not a "lasso" power. It says "whip".


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 28, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh, I cannot say that it looks like the one on GCN. Well, Kirby Air Ride did not look like the one in 64 at all. Anyway, I'm just saying that it may be ported to the next console. Of course, I hope Nintendo can prove me wrong.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 28, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As in Whip my hair? LOL. Anyway, I hope they're not the only new ones.

Sorry for double post.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jan 28, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Was that a "Lasso" and a "Water" power?
> I'm so fucking happy.
> 
> 
> If this game supports ability mixing like in Crystal Shards, it will truly be an amazing game.


I agree, experimenting with combining abilities was the most enjoyable part of Crystal Shards to me. A lot of the dual abilities were extremely overpowered, but it was still really fun trying out combinations to see what would happen.


----------



## m3rox (Jan 28, 2011)

I want that canceled GCN game to be released on the Wii.  It looked pretty good from what I can remember.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm excited for this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kirby's Epic Yarn didn't feel like a proper Kirby game too me. You couldn't even die in the game! It reminds me of Kirby 64.


----------



## granville (Jan 29, 2011)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Hells Malice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I consider Squeak Squad the worst "proper" Kirby game. It felt way too easy, generic, and a step back from previous Kirby games. It was short too, even when going for completion. 

And i know i'm likely to get a metric ton of negative backlash for this next statement. As much as i enjoy the game and respect it for bringing Kirby to us, Kirby's Dreamland 1 on the original black and white Gameboy has aged really badly compared to the rest of the series. That makes it one of my least favorites compared to the rest of the series. Mostly due to the shortness of it, easiness, and not having established most of the gameplay elements of the rest of the series (like the ability to copy enemy powers). I can easily breeze through it in about 30 minutes. When i first played it at the age of 6, i had already completed Dreamland 2 (which was my first Kirby game, and a great one), it was WAY too easy and short. I only died once and beat it in less than an hour. I'd have to say the original Dreamland and Squeak Squad are both worse than Kirby 64. *flame shield on*

Not trying to insult anyone of course. I'm sure people will disagree, and i probably shouldn't even say what i did as i'm not opening myself to hate. But that's honestly how i feel. Dreamland was excused from not being quite up to par, it was the original game and many of the polish and Kirby elements were introduced in the sequels. It is to be loved and respected for introducing the series, so i have a lot of love for it. Easy, short, and lacking core Kirby elements though it may be. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do like Kirby 64 btw. Not my favorite Kirby, but it's fun. And i really liked the ability mixing system in the game. It was surprisingly deep for being a Kirby game, there were a ton of combinations you could use. They really pushed that element and it shows. My only issue with the game was that the control felt a little stiff compared to other Kirby games. I don't know why either. My favorite ability system (and favorite Kirby game) still remains Super Star. I liked all the combos you could pull, and i could definitely see some early elements from Smash Bros in it. I liked all the games too, led to a lot of diverse stories and even gameplay elements.

That being said, this new one is looking like it's turning out nicely. Glad to have a new traditional Kirby game for a console. Was a shame that they canceled the Gamecube one, but this one is looking somewhat like it (with more Kirby-esque environments). Only real difference appears to be that they did away with (or perhaps just aren't showing off at this time) the buddy system.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 29, 2011)

You don't have to be so defensive about your opinions Granville. I completely agree with you, the first Kirby has aged terribly. It's nice having some depth and variety.


----------



## Midna (Jan 29, 2011)

Goli said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD
Notice Kirby's hat when he's using whip power?


----------



## Midna (Jan 29, 2011)

Also Youtube.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 29, 2011)

Two Kirby games on one console? I must be dreaming... O.O


----------



## m3rox (Jan 29, 2011)

CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> Two Kirby games on one console? I must be dreaming... O.O



Why?  There were multiple Kirby games on the Game Boy, as well as the SNES.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 29, 2011)

Looks like another great 2.5 kirby but anyone else burnt out on 2D kirby by now?
I guess they are taking Sonic and others as a good warning and playing it safe with 2.5D games.

I'd love to see a true 3D kirby game though.
Nothing Kirby Galaxy but something large and 3D but still the same progression style as the 2.5D games.

Oh well, more 2.5D kirby isn't bad, but gah, feels kinda late ya know.
Glad HAL is back.
Hopefully they'll throw in four player online co-op.... eh ok maybe not.
Giant sword at least I guess.


----------



## granville (Jan 29, 2011)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> You don't have to be so defensive about your opinions Granville. I completely agree with you, the first Kirby has aged terribly. It's nice having some depth and variety.


I didn't mean to sound so childish about the defensive stuff. I just wanted to make it clear that it WAS my opinion and that i wasn't trying to crap on anyone else's or act like my views were the law. On the internet AND real life, i've met a LOT of narrow minded people that just can't take an opinion and need it spelled out that i'm just stating my opinion and not trying to invalidate their own. So it has become a nasty habit of mine to be over elaborate in explaining that i'm not trying to offend anyone or tear their opinions down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yes, i do consider Kirby's Dreamland among the lower tier Kirby games. On the one hand, i have genuine profound respect for it, due to the fact that it introduced Kirby to the world. And it still is fun. On the other hand, it has aged rather badly for me and has been outdone, built upon, and perfected by pretty much every other game in the series that followed the same sort of style (main Kirby games that follow the traditional gameplay, not "spinoff" type games like Canvas Curse and Epic Yarn). That being said, i've really yet to play ANY Kirby game i haven't at least enjoyed somewhat, except for that SNES golf game (Kirby Dream Course?). I've not played the other Kirby Puzzle games on original Gameboy.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 29, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a while...


----------



## Rommstain (Jan 29, 2011)

_"HAL Laboratories will be returning to develop the game."_?
Has there really been a non-HAL Kirby game, _ever_?  Epic Yarn was co-developed, but that doesn't count.



			
				CarbonX13 said:
			
		

> m3rox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you ignore the handhelds (every one of which has at least two Kirby games), Wii is the second Nintendo console to have more than one.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 30, 2011)

m3rox said:
			
		

> CarbonX13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that exactly..

at topic, the game looks a lot better than the experimental wool stuff. 
though kirby gameplay seem to rather fit into handheld games, dunnot know why but i didn't like the titles for the stationary consoles much.


----------



## Maplemage (Feb 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy2l5BSBSL0...feature=related
What happened to this? it had everything


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Feb 8, 2011)

Rommstain said:
			
		

> _"HAL Laboratories will be returning to develop the game."_?
> Has there really been a non-HAL Kirby game, _ever_?  Epic Yarn was co-developed, but that doesn't count.
> 
> 
> ...


uhm...SNES? Kirby's Dreamland 3, Kirby's Dream Course, Kirby's Avalanche and Kirby's Fun Pak (Kirby Superstar)


----------



## granville (Feb 8, 2011)

@ManFranceGermany

He said second console. Not the first. The first being SNES. All other Nintendo consoles besides it and Wii have only had a single Kirby game each. To my knowledge.


----------



## Jackaltyson (Feb 12, 2011)

tails100 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yy2l5BSBSL0...feature=related
> What happened to this? it had everything


It was scrapped. They probably will use some features of that in this game.


----------

